# Daiwa Freams Empfehlung oder welche Rolle bis 150€



## MarcusS. (5. Februar 2015)

Hi Leute, 

ich bin wieder mal auf der suche nach einer neuen Spinnrolle da ich die billigen Nexave und wie sie alle heißen Modelle abgeben will. Dabei bin ich über die Daiwa Freams gestolpert da sie mir optisch auch sehr gefällt. Alternativ könnte ich mich auch mit der Daiwa Theory oder der Mitchell Mag Pro Extrem anfreunden. Was sagt ihr zu der Auswahl? Die Größe sollte sich um die 2500 - 3000 bewegen. Gedacht ist sie zum mittleren Hechtangeln. 

Mfg Marcus


----------



## Holz Hecht (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Freams Empfehlung oder welche Rolle bis 150€*

Hallo Markus, 
ich kann dir leider nur von der Theorie berichten. Ich hab sie jetzt ein gutes Jahr im Einsatz. Zu bemängeln habe ich nichts. Die Rolle dreht sich wirklich superleicht,  und ist optisch ein echter Leckerbissen. Das einzige was mich stört, ist die etwas zu hoch gegriffene Uvp,  aber zum Glück gibt es die Theorie ach manchmal für unter 200 Euro im Angebot.Die Freams scheint  der Theorie ähnlich zu sein, aber ich hatte sie noch nicht in der Hand und kann so nicht wirklich etwas dazu sagen#c. Schau doch einfach ob du die Rollen in einem Fachgeschäft oder bei Kumpels mal in die Hand nehmen kannst. 
Achja, ich habe die 3000 Größe und nutze sie zum Gummi und Wobblerangeln.


----------



## Topic (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Freams Empfehlung oder welche Rolle bis 150€*

also wenn du viel angeln gehtst...dann nehm nich die theory...mein kollege hat die in einem jahr druchgerockt....getriebe schaden..das selbe mit der caldia...beiden rollen aus der ersten serie mit mag seald oder oil seald je nach dem....
eingesetzt wurden die ruten zum jiggen und zum light pilken auf der ostsee....
ich fahre sehr gut mit der rarenium in der 4000 er....auch die stadic FJ (ganz wichtig das das die is) macht ihren job auch gut...also von daiwas in dem preisbereich von ca 150 euro lass ich die finger...wiederrum ab der infinity serie sinds wieder gute rollen..die is aber bisschen über dem preisrahmen.
die älteren caldias waren auch sehr robuste und gute rollen...

aber wie du sehr schnell merken wirst...5 angler 10 meinungen ^^ wünsche dir viel spaß bei der auswahl


----------



## Pippa (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Freams Empfehlung oder welche Rolle bis 150€*

..........


----------



## Angler9999 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Freams Empfehlung oder welche Rolle bis 150€*

Schau dir mal die Penn Battle und die Penn Conflikt 79€ an.
beide sind gerade im Angebot. Ohne Namenszuschlag der Sh Firma...


----------



## MarcusS. (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Freams Empfehlung oder welche Rolle bis 150€*

Fürs Salzwasser soll die Rolle nicht eingesetzt werden. Sollte Daiwa in diesem Preissegment nicht eigentlich gleichwertig mit Shimanorollen sein z.B. wie die Technium oder Stradic?


----------



## Angler9999 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Freams Empfehlung oder welche Rolle bis 150€*

Die Technium ist nix weiter als eine schlechte überteuerte Kunststoffrolle.

Die Stradic ist sehr wohl um einiges besser. Die FJ Version sogar robust. (ich habe davon zwei. Zur Zeit höre ich einige defekte von vermeintlich höherwertigen Daiwa Rollen. Betrifft aber auch Shimano. 
Ob der hohe Preis nur ein Versuch ist, die Marke anzuheben und sich in Wirklichkeit nur mittelmäßige Ware verbirgt? Ich weiß es nicht. Man ist eben enttäuscht, wenn man schon mehr Geld ausgibt und dennoch nichts besseres bekommt.
Salzwassergeeignet heißt nichts weiter als das die Lager besser geschützt sind. Die Rollen kann man getrost auch an unseren Seen fischen. Da geht nix kaputt.

Wenn ich dir Tips von Rollen die ich kenne neben Daiwa geben darf...

Shimano Stradic CiI4 (Kunststoffverbundrolle)
Stradic FJ Metall oder die mit Doppelkurbel
Rarenium 4000
ABU Sorön
(Biomaster) 
(Sustain)
Penn Conflict (Schau sie dir an)
Quantum PTI 30 oder 40, die 30er fische ich seit Dez.
Die MAG Pro Extreme hatte ich bisher nur in der Hand. Gefühlt =gut

darüber hinaus gibt es auch viele andere Rollenempfehlungen im Board


----------



## MarcusS. (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Freams Empfehlung oder welche Rolle bis 150€*

Hab mir jetzt im Laden die Rarenium CI4+ 2500FB zum begrabbel geordert ich werde sie morgen mal in Augenschein nehmen. Hat jemand von euch das Modell in Gebrauch?


----------



## wienermelange (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Freams Empfehlung oder welche Rolle bis 150€*

@MarcusS.
Das ist doch schon mal ein feines Röllchen... An was für einer Angel soll die denn?


----------



## MarcusS. (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Freams Empfehlung oder welche Rolle bis 150€*

Sie kommt an eine Cormoran Black Star Sensi Power 2,42m 6-28g. Ich weiß jetzt wird bestimmt gleich jemand sagen wie kann man sich ne Rute von Cormoran holen. Aber das ist echt ein feines Stöcken. 

Mal nen link : http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=200564619993&alt=web


----------



## Angler9999 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Freams Empfehlung oder welche Rolle bis 150€*

Ich habe ne 3000er und find die gut.


----------



## wienermelange (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Freams Empfehlung oder welche Rolle bis 150€*



MarcusS. schrieb:


> Sie kommt an eine Cormoran Black Star Sensi Power 2,42m 6-28g. Ich weiß jetzt wird bestimmt gleich jemand sagen wie kann man sich ne Rute von Cormoran holen. Aber das ist echt ein feines Stöcken.
> 
> Mal nen link : http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=200564619993&alt=web


Na die Ruten von denen sind schon noch OK, nur die Rollen sind wirklich nicht so gut aber da die ja jetzt mit Daiwa auf ewiger Sicht rummachen wird das über Jahre hin auch mal besser werden.

Die Rolle passt auch noch wunderbar dazu#6


----------



## Sensitivfischer (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Freams Empfehlung oder welche Rolle bis 150€*

Daiwa kackt für meinen Begriff gerade völlig ab. Qualitätsniveau ist auf Cormoranebene  abgesunken, rangiert damit deutlich unter Shimano- Niveau.
Da kauf mal lieber 'ne Penn.


----------



## twitch (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Freams Empfehlung oder welche Rolle bis 150€*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Daiwa kackt für meinen Begriff gerade völlig ab. Qualitätsniveau ist auf Cormoranebene  abgesunken, rangiert damit deutlich unter Shimano- Niveau.




Ganz meine Meinung. Nur die Preise sind geblieben und sollen weiterhin Qualität suggerieren.


----------



## Mikey3110 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Freams Empfehlung oder welche Rolle bis 150€*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Daiwa kackt für meinen Begriff gerade völlig ab. Qualitätsniveau ist auf Cormoranebene  abgesunken, rangiert damit deutlich unter Shimano- Niveau.
> Da kauf mal lieber 'ne Penn.



Wie kommst du auf die Aussage?
Alles, was ich in den letzten Monaten von Daiwa in der Hand hatte war einwandfrei. Habe seit kurzem eine Luvias 3012 und auch da gibt es nix zu bemängeln. #c


----------



## twitch (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Freams Empfehlung oder welche Rolle bis 150€*



Mikey3110 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf die Aussage?
> 
> Alles, was ich in den letzten Monaten von Daiwa in der Hand hatte war einwandfrei. Habe seit kurzem eine Luvias 3012 und auch da gibt es nix zu bemängeln. #c




In der Hand haben ist das eine. Eine Rolle fast täglich fischen ist das andere. Hier trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen und Daiwa hat sich bei mir als Spreu erwiesen.
Da gibt es deutlich bessere und teilweise sogar günstigere Hersteller.


----------



## CCC-Jürgen (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Freams Empfehlung oder welche Rolle bis 150€*



> Daiwa kackt für meinen Begriff gerade völlig ab. Qualitätsniveau ist auf Cormoranebene abgesunken, rangiert damit deutlich unter Shimano- Niveau.
> Da kauf mal lieber 'ne Penn.



Bitte um Begründung |kopfkrat

Habe einige ältere (Schätze) Daiwa`s in meinem Besitz. SS 9000, SS 3000, S 4500 T. Die sind der absolute Hammer. Mit guter Pflege, laufen die wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## twitch (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Freams Empfehlung oder welche Rolle bis 150€*

Katastrophaler Kundenservice, mehrfach Probleme mit schleifenden Schnurlaufröllchen und Wasserunverträglichkeit.
Ausserdem hat sich durch eine aus unerfindlichen Gründen feste Bremse (nein, war nicht so eingestellt!) einer meiner größten Zander im Drill verabschiedet.
Von Rollen dieser Preisklasse darf man mehr erwarten !

(Daiwa Morethan, Infinity Q)

Ihr werdet mir nie glauben, welche Rolle ich jetzt wieder fische. Auf jeden Fall stimmt bei D das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis definitiv nicht.


----------



## RayZero (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Freams Empfehlung oder welche Rolle bis 150€*

Mit der Rarenium CI4+ 2500 FB machst du überhaupt nichts falsch. Tolle Rolle und passt von der Größe her gut zu deiner genannten Rute :m


----------



## MrFloppy (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Freams Empfehlung oder welche Rolle bis 150€*

Seltsam,  dass noch keine Red arc empfohlen wurde 

Ne stradic fi ist auch super, und es gibt sogar noch ne e-spule dazu. Falls du noch ne fi findest... ansonsten würde ich bis 150€ auch immer zu shimano tendieren. Daiwa lohnt m.m. seit mag seal nicht mehr, da an man selber kaum noch was machen. 

Die mitchell mag pro extreme ist e gute Rolle,  sollte aber keinesfalls mit Salzwasser in Kontakt kommen.  

Kurzum: rarenium oder Stadic und gut.


----------



## wienermelange (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Freams Empfehlung oder welche Rolle bis 150€*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> Die mitchell mag pro extreme ist e gute Rolle,  sollte aber keinesfalls mit Salzwasser in Kontakt kommen.


Naja solange man nicht selbst mit der Rolle Erfahrung gesammelt hat und nur auf Grund von einem der nicht weiß was passiert ist sollte man da besser nicht gleich sowas rausposaunen. Tauche mal eine Rarenium o. eine Stradic o. auch fasst egal welche Rolle paar mal in Salzwasser, Spüle diese unterm Wasserhahn ab und lasse diese mal 3 Tage liegen und dann Kurbeltst Du mal
daran. Also will nur sagen, bei sowas kann jede Rolle mal fest gehen. Mit einer Wartung ist alles wieder gut.

Die Rarenium Ci4+passt denke ich aber wie gesagt schon am besten dazu.

Und wenn eine von Mitchell dann nicht die Extreme sondern besser die Mitchell Advanced Mag Pro Lite LR 2000 mit der niedrigen Übersetzung.#h

Grüße


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Freams Empfehlung oder welche Rolle bis 150€*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> Seltsam,  dass noch keine Red arc empfohlen wurde
> 
> Ne stradic fi ist auch super, und es gibt sogar noch ne e-spule dazu. Falls du noch ne fi findest... ansonsten würde ich bis 150€ auch immer zu shimano tendieren. Daiwa lohnt m.m. seit mag seal nicht mehr, da an man selber kaum noch was machen.
> 
> ...



Der TE hat ja auch nicht nach der Red Arc gefragt.
Fi?  Du meinst die FJ oder?


----------



## MrFloppy (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Freams Empfehlung oder welche Rolle bis 150€*

Nein. Hier und da bekommt man - zumindest beim freundlichen td um die ecke - noch eine fi. Die unterscheidet sich kaum von der f,  hat aber ne e-spule dabei.


----------



## vermesser (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Freams Empfehlung oder welche Rolle bis 150€*

Daiwa= Cormoran Qualität? Hmm, kann ich bisher so nicht bestätigen. Ich habe schon ewig zwei alte Crossfire, ohne Probleme. Dazu zwei Exceller X für Mefo und Dorsch im Salzwasser, ebenfalls problemlos und gut laufend trotz Tauchbad. Daher stand eigentlich die Freams auch auf meiner Liste.


----------



## MarcusS. (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Freams Empfehlung oder welche Rolle bis 150€*

Hi also ich hab heute meine Rarenium abgeholt und gleichzeitig ne Daiwa  Ballistic begrabbelt. Die Shimanski war mein klarer Favorit! Einfach top vom Lauf, der Verarbeitung und der Optik. Auch der Verkäufer meinte das Shimano in dieser Preisklasse die Nase vorne hat.


----------



## silversurfer81 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Freams Empfehlung oder welche Rolle bis 150€*



MarcusS. schrieb:


> Hi also ich hab heute meine Rarenium abgeholt und gleichzeitig ne Daiwa  Ballistic begrabbelt. Die Shimanski war mein klarer Favorit! Einfach top vom Lauf, der Verarbeitung und der Optik. Auch der Verkäufer meinte das Shimano in dieser Preisklasse die Nase vorne hat.



Was soll er dir denn anderes sagen, wenn du eine shimanski abholst. Btw welche ballistic hattest du in der hand? Habe die ex-h und bin begeistert.die rarenium konnte mich beim händler nicht überzeugen...
ist wohl mehr ne glaubensfrage. Gute rollen gibts bei beiden. Ich persönlich habe innerhalb der letzten zwei jahre komplett auf daiwa umgestellt.
certate 10 und certate 14 in diversen varianten, luvias, caldia und ballistic ex-h haben mich die shimanskis verkaufen lassen.
 @TE: In die hand nehmen und nach gefühl entscheiden. Alles andere bringt nichts, denn es ist immer die meinung anderer und nicht dein bauchgefühl was dich am ende glücklich macht...

gruß

stefan


----------



## MarcusS. (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Freams Empfehlung oder welche Rolle bis 150€*

Jup hatte die ex-h in der Hand. Die Daiwa hätte ich auch nehmen können da die Shimano von seinem 2. Angelgeschäft kam. Ich denke mal das ihm relativ egal ist für welche der beiden Rollen ich mich entschieden hätte. Geld hätte er in jedem Fall verdient. Mir hat die Rarenium einfach mehr zugesagt wenn deine Daiwa's gut laufen ist doch alles gut.


----------



## silversurfer81 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Freams Empfehlung oder welche Rolle bis 150€*



MarcusS. schrieb:


> Jup hatte die ex-h in der Hand. Die Daiwa hätte ich auch nehmen können da die Shimano von seinem 2. Angelgeschäft kam. Ich denke mal das ihm relativ egal ist für welche der beiden Rollen ich mich entschieden hätte. Geld hätte er in jedem Fall verdient. Mir hat die Rarenium einfach mehr zugesagt wenn deine Daiwa's gut laufen ist doch alles gut.



Genau so ist es. Du bist zufrieden, dein händler ist es und ich bin es auch...

wünsch dir viele schöne drills mit deiner neuen...

gruß

Stefan


----------



## blackmarlin.au (13. September 2015)

*AW: Daiwa Freams Empfehlung oder welche Rolle bis 150€*

hi freunde
 ich bin im besitz einer daiwa freams 3000 , aber das 2013 model .
 und bin sehr zufrieden mit ihr keine mucken , läuft wie am ersten tag .
 ich benutze sie hier  mit einer shimano bushy lure legend rod 4-8 kg   20 lb platypus platinum braid zum spinnfishen  auf barramundi und makrel .
 grüsse aus cairns 
 marco


----------



## hazelz (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Freams Empfehlung oder welche Rolle bis 150€*

Hallo also ich habe ebenfalls eine daiwa freams und Fische sie jetzt 
ein Jahr fast täglich. Und ich habe nichts aus zusetzten.
Hat auch schon ein paar boddeneinsätze hinter sich.#6


----------



## barfuss_jerusalem (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Daiwa Freams Empfehlung oder welche Rolle bis 150€*

Besitze ebenfalls eine die im Salzwasser (Schweden) sowie auch hier bei uns mehrmals im Einsatz war.
Zu bemängeln gibt es in keinerlei Hinsicht nichts, allerdings bin ich noch Anfänger und komme von einer Cormoran Black Bull^^ vorher, was für mein Gefühl ein Quantensprung ist.


----------

